# Looking 4 land to lease in Decatur Co, GA or Gadsen Co, FL



## jimbar (Feb 18, 2010)

I am looking for land to lease in Decatur Co, GA or Gadsen Co, FL. Deer only, Turkey only, or both. I would also consider joining a small club of not more than 4 members. Call - (352) 424-0217 email - jdej834@aol.com


----------



## jimbar (Feb 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## jimbar (Feb 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## jimbar (Feb 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## jimbar (Feb 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## jimbar (Feb 28, 2010)

bump


----------



## jimbar (Mar 1, 2010)

bump


----------



## jimbar (Mar 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## jimbar (Mar 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## jimbar (Mar 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## jimbar (Mar 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## jimbar (Apr 27, 2010)

ttt


----------

